
Fairphone 2 Is the World’s First Modular Smartphone - rottyguy
http://www.ktlaz.com/2015/10/26/fairphone-2-is-the-worlds-first-modular-smartphone/
======
jmnicolas
I was wondering about Android updates :

"The Fairphone 2 will come pre-installed with Android™ 5.1 Lollipop. We
provide a two-year warranty period for software maintenance. We plan to offer
regular software updates, however, there are too many factors at play to give
you a concrete schedule at this point."

2 years is short for a phone that you're supposed to keep a long time.

I'm seduced by the modular hardware but as long as they don't tell me they'll
port the latest Android until the hardware can't run it, I'm not interested.

